# Deer #4 for 2015



## sawtooth (Sep 20, 2015)

First of all I'd like to say that I've been blessed far past what I actually deserve. Nothing I do is to my own credit- Glory be to the Lord. 
 It was HOT yesterday afternoon. Not really humid, just really warm. I had a good friend of mine over for an afternoon hunt and when he got there I wasn't quite ready to make the walk and climb a tree- I was really hoping that it would cool down. At about 430, maybe five, we all hit the woods. Terrah was the first to split off toward her stand, and me and Dave walked another few hundred yards, wished each other good luck and parted. 
 Terrah saw several deer, she even drew down on what she thought was a doe, but when she noticed small spikes on his head she let down and enjoyed his company. David didn't see anything although he was in what I thought to be a dynamite spot. 
  I saw a spike within 20 minutes of latching my harness to the tree. He hung around for a half hour or so before walking out of my sight. Then a lot of nothing...... It got cooler and a nice breeze was holding the mosquitoes off of me. I found myself daydreaming a lot. 
 Earlier in the summer I'd gotten a lot of pictures of a deer I named "Funky Rack". He had an odd piece of headgear, like a third horn or something. I remember thinking that I'd like for him to get inside 20 one day. I saw him two other times since the velvet came off- no shot either time. 
The wind stopped and the mosquitoes were now able to navigate, I could hear them swarming my head- my outfit had permethrin on it, but my head and hands didn't, and my thermacell had stopped hissing about an hour earlier. I was wishing for that time of day when it's too dark for a good shot so I could get down..... and then I heard it. The unmistakable sound of  footsteps of more than one deer coming through the dry leaves. Behind me and on my left they marched in single file. A spike was first and then a small 6 or 8, but bringing up the rear was 'ole Funky Rack. I knew it was him the instant I saw him. It looked like he would continue to my left and get fairly close if he followed the others. I scooted out to the edge of my loc-on and checked for clearance on my bottom limb. All was good, just waiting on the deer- I let spike pass by and the other small buck get clear of me and once 'ole Funky Rack went from broadside to quarter I drew and released. When I saw my feathers disappear I started shaking and closed my eyes and listened for the crash. After a few short seconds I heard it. There may have been a bloodtrail, but I didn't need  it. I looked at the compass on my bow and made a bee-line to where I'd last heard him, and there he was! I love it when it all works out well and I'm very thankful for what I am able to do. 
Martin X-200 recurve
tapered cedar arrow
magnus II 125gr.


----------



## charlie 2 arrow (Sep 20, 2015)

Outstanding!


----------



## SELFBOW (Sep 20, 2015)

Amazing what happens when you start running cams isn't it?

7 more to go....


----------



## Todd Cook (Sep 20, 2015)

Just wow. You have a knack for this stuff, no doubt. Fine, fine buck. Big body on that rascal too.


----------



## swackinswampdonkeys (Sep 20, 2015)

Making it look easy one deer at a time! Awesome man!


----------



## Dennis (Sep 20, 2015)

Nice buck


----------



## trad bow (Sep 20, 2015)

Congratulations. Real nice buck.


----------



## ChrisSpikes (Sep 20, 2015)

Congratulation brother!


----------



## Dr. Dave (Sep 20, 2015)

Nice job Dendy! Thank you for always sharing your land with me and making me feel welcome. We always have a stellar time when we get to hunt together, last night was just a wee bit better.


----------



## Avid Archer (Sep 20, 2015)

Congrats Dendy, nice buck and a story well told.


----------



## tee p (Sep 20, 2015)

Awesome!!


----------



## dutchman (Sep 20, 2015)

Real nice! Congratulations!


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Sep 20, 2015)

Nice buck with character, Dendy. Sock it to them.


----------



## Blueridge (Sep 20, 2015)

Great buck ! Congrats and thanks for sharing. You don't waste anytime.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Sep 20, 2015)

Cool looking rack on that buck Dendy, congrats on 3 and 4!


----------



## Stickman1 (Sep 20, 2015)

Congrats


----------



## JBranch (Sep 20, 2015)

Way to go Dendy!


----------



## T.P. (Sep 20, 2015)

You took funkyrack to funkytown!!! That's awesome!


----------



## Al33 (Sep 20, 2015)

Well, I have just about run out of things to say to congratulate you. You are on fire that's for sure. Way to keep after them Dendy and good to read Terrah is getting to hunt with you.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Sep 20, 2015)

Durn Dendy, you didn't even give me enough time to congratulate you on deer #3. Mighty fine deer, but he ain't no trophy spike.


----------



## JBD2 (Sep 20, 2015)

Congratulations  ..... I know I'm new around here, but seems to me that you and some others on here should be putting on a hunting clinic!


----------



## Bucky T (Sep 20, 2015)

Heck of a season so far!!


----------



## Barebowyer (Sep 20, 2015)

Tearin' em up buddy.  I have had bleak sightings overall.....7 sits and seen only three deer from stand...they started primarily bedding in the cutovers near a bean field and it's been crazy hot...may have to go ground blind...had one at 22 yds last night but no shot and closest tonight was 35 yds.... good job!


----------



## AllAmerican (Sep 20, 2015)

Your making me realize that my lease isn't worth the $$$$,
any more!  Congrats on 3 and 4 and I will just predict the future and congrats you on #5 .


----------



## Rix56 (Sep 20, 2015)

*What a cool trophy*

Way to go Dendy a great deer


----------



## bam_bam (Sep 21, 2015)

Awesome deer dendy. Congrats


----------



## Munkywrench (Sep 21, 2015)

Awesome job Dendy! You're gonna run outa tags before you run out of huntin days. You're gonna have to hunt with a pocket knife for a challenge


----------



## BBowman (Sep 21, 2015)

That is a heckofa buck! Congrats Dendy! Good thing you and RC don't share the same zip code.


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Sep 21, 2015)

Way to go!  Congrats on another fine one!


----------



## Todd Cook (Sep 21, 2015)

BBowman said:


> That is a heckofa buck! Congrats Dendy! Good thing you and RC don't share the same zip code.



If they did the huntin might get pretty thin after a year or 2.


----------



## GrayG (Sep 21, 2015)

That is an awesome trophy! You are putting a hurtin on 'em


----------



## beaulesye10 (Sep 21, 2015)

congrats!


----------



## robert carter (Sep 21, 2015)

Good job Dendy. Very nice buck.RC


----------



## bradyxps (Sep 21, 2015)

Your gonna be tagged out and miss half the season! Congratulations!


----------



## Skunkhound (Sep 21, 2015)

Awesome job. Congratulations Dendy!!


----------



## mudcreek (Sep 21, 2015)

Now that's s cool deer


----------



## ngabowhunter (Sep 21, 2015)

Very nice buck, congrats!!!


----------



## Vance Henry (Sep 21, 2015)

You are simply legendary......


----------



## hambone76 (Sep 24, 2015)

Wow. Congrats.


----------



## ClovisSports (Sep 24, 2015)

Incredible!!


----------



## Clipper (Sep 24, 2015)

Nice deer, Dendy.  You'll be eating good this winter.


----------



## jerry russell (Oct 26, 2015)

Just saw this. That is a neat looking buck.


----------

